# Template/pattern making question



## HawaiiBob (Dec 2, 2013)

How do you blokes make your templates/patterns?

I am about to make a template for a piece that is symmetrical, so should I be cutting the entire pattern or just one side/end to allow space at the other end for clamping?

This would mean that I would cut one end of the piece and then flip the template to cut the other end.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

One side is all you need if it's just to trace a line for cutting.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Stepping and repeating 1/2 a pattern is acceptable practice.
Caveats: You need a baseline straight edge to keep the C/l of the pattern registered as you step. And you should have > 50% of the pattern to step.
I would typically have at least 55-60% so can register it fore & aft.
More.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

If you or someone you know can use a CAD program you can draw it on that and then print it on a 1:1 scale and then glue the paper onto your template material. I know that is a little different than what you asked but I find it handy to do it that way. If the template is symmetrical there is no need to do it twice.


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi
for more security, you can do half patern and with it, make a whole pattern.
Just an idéa


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

How many pieces do you plan on making? One? A bunch? However, I usually make a master (or template as some call 'em), even if I'm only gonna make one - that way, if I change my mind later and want more all the hard work has already been done.

And, yeah, I sometimes flip mine to be symmetrical, but the other guys pretty much have that covered. 

I make mine out of 1/2" plywood - that's what I like. Make one perfect piece, glue it to more plywood, then rout using the first as your guide - this gives a master 1" thick, lots of heft to hold on to. I drill pilot holes and tack my master down to the piece to be routed. I can pump out clones one after another that way - with what I do and how I do it, the nail holes are never seen in the finished doohickey, or whatever. I am NOT recommending you do yours this way, just telling you how I do mine, but if you want to give it a shot, more power to you.


----------



## chayside (Nov 13, 2010)

My preference to get the best possible master template is to have my local.Water Jet cutting guy cut it from plywood. They draw it up in AutoCAD. Works great and with no warping despite the water. I make a second.working copy keeping the master.from damage. JMO


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

These projects of mine will show you how I make templates, there are MANY more in my uploads.


----------

